# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Australia In May - WHV - Weather

## Atravel

Hi,  I am going travelling with two friends from the 1st December this year, flying into Kuala Lumpur to travel overland all the way to China, covering Malaysia, Thailand, Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam and China.  What do you think is the right amount of time to cover this? I have given ourselves 5 months, until May. Is that enough? Too much? Too less?  Anyway, after this part of our trip we will be heading back to KL via plane to catch an onward flight to Australia.

----------


## experienceeyre

Actually in the May, the beginning of winter in Australia. Almost 20°C temperature. If you want to visit Australia, once go to Port Lincoln - 'Seafood Capital of Australia'. Experience eyre peninsula has many entertainment and travel experience. You can enjoy to swim with Tuna, seafood experience, an unforgettable fishing experience and the best accommodation.

----------

